
Dell Hints at Continued Weakness in Memo to Employees - mathattack
http://recode.net/2016/02/29/dell-hints-at-continued-weakness-in-memo-to-employees/
======
samstave
We had ~33% equipment failures in Dell just in our last round of purchases. We
are dropping dell 100%. We are also dropping all EMC in favor of other
alternatives.

~~~
mathattack
I gave up on Dell a decade ago due to multiple product and support fiascos.

